# â™ªTASKSâ™ª --- A new FA group for songwriters and music appreciators!



## Hammerspace (Jan 16, 2013)

This is a group to help inspire and encourage songwriters, arrangers, and composers with creative ideas and opportunities to share their music with everyone!
It is friendly to all forms of music, artists, and genres. Everyone - artist or not - is invited!

To do this, you are given the option to participate in completing simple 'tasks' given by the group. Whether you've written frequently, infrequently, or are brand new to songwriting you are able to follow vague guidelines to write original music to. This could range from inspiration from a piece of art, literature, themes, topics, and suggestions from followers. If you finish your piece within a generous time frame you will have your work showcased along with the others and credited to you!

More info at http://www.furaffinity.net/user/tasks and click Watch to follow/join!
Journals are made sparingly and I promise not to flood your inbox.

The group is not yet active. I want to gather enough followers before anything transpires. I'll be keeping a close eye on this thread for questions and ideas - all of which are good btw


----------

